# Japanese Cuisine Craving



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I was having some cravings for some Japanese food.
I'm not sure if I satisfied them or made it worse.
Sated but not... Know what I mean?

*
Tropical Storm Teriyaki Chicken
Korokke, Fried Potato Croquettes with homemade Tonkatsu sauce
Sunomono / Cucumber Salad
Romaine topped with homemade Ginger dressing
Rice
*

*Tropical Storm Teriyaki Chicken*
Jaccard tenderized and marinated in teriyaki sauce for six hours
Grilled to get some char on them
Finished in skillet to get a killer glaze










*Korokke, Fried Potato Croquettes*
Boiled Russet potatoes, drain and return to pot over med heat to dry them out, and then mash them.
Brown some ground beef, saute some onion, combine and add to mash, season to taste with salt, pepper and maybe a little garlic.
Form into patties and chill.
Dredge patties in flour, egg and Panko.
Chill to set the Panko.
Deep fry at 350° till a deep golden brown, it's goes fast, just a few minutes.
Top with, Tonkatsu, Tare or Yum Yum sauce.














































*Sunomono, Cucumber Salad*
5C Cucumber, halved, seeded and sliced thin
(Use Kyuri (Japanese) if you can find them, I use English)
1C Rice vinegar
4T Soy sauce
4T Sugar
4t Sesame oil
Sesame seeds
Marinate/Chill for a hour or two, drain and serve










*Ginger Dressing*
1C chopped Carrot
1/2 chopped Onion
3T chopped Ginger
1T sugar
1/2C Rice vinegar
1/4C Soy sauce
1/2t salt
3/4C Canola oil
Place everything but the oil in a blender and blend well.
Pour bled into a mixing bowl and slowly whisk in oil till emulsified.










*Tonkatsu sauce*
1/8C each Apple and Plum puree
1/4C Ketchup
1/4C Worcestershire
2t Soy sauce
2t Oyster sauce
1t sugar
Blend everything together well.
*** Make this sauce a day or two before, it needs time for the flavors to meld and taste right.


*The Money Shots*


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Really nice. Needs 2 scoops rice on the plate tho.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Really nice. Needs 2 scoops rice on the plate tho.


Thanks.
That's plated just for presentation.
Once I got a pic I liked, I piled the plate high-n-messy and chowed down.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

And if you want to make it a lunch wagon platter from Hawaii, there would be the scoop of mac salad too.
If you order spaghetti there, you'll probably get 2 scoops rice and the mac salad.  Possibly with brown gravy on the rice too.........


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Damn. Now I’m really hungry! Nice spread,


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*DING! DING! Round Two!

Pork Tonkatsu, with homemade Tonkatsu sauce
Japanese Vegetable Curry
Sunomono, Cucumber Salad
Romaine topped with homemade Ginger dressing
Rice
*

*Pork Tonkatsu, with homemade Tonkatsu sauce*
Half a pork loin cut into 1/4" cutlets.
Dredged in flour, egg and Panko, then chilled to set the Panko.
Deep fried at 325° till a nice golden brown.
Salted before the grease stops dripping.



















B]Curry with Vegetables[/B]
I cheat and use S&B Golden Curry sauce, I like the Medium Hot or Hot
Parboil chopped carrots, potatoes and onion till just tender, then add to curry and simmer for 15-20 minutes
Serve over pork, chicken or beef



















*The Money Shot*


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The spread looks so good!

Thanks for the tip on the panko, always disappointed me trying it at home.

What oil for the frying? 

And, have you tried the Vermont Curry with apple? Sweeter than S&B.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> *DING! DING! Round Two!
> 
> Pork Tonkatsu, with homemade Tonkatsu sauce
> Japanese Vegetable Curry
> ...



Tell me about this Tonkatsu sauce? Im gonna try those pork cutlets for the family


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks damn good by the way!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

kanaka said:


> The spread looks so good!
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the panko, always disappointed me trying it at home.
> 
> ...


I use a good vegetable oil for pan/deep frying.

Vermont Curry with Apple? No, never heard of it.


My tips for the best Panko breading.


Season your flour
Whisk your eggs until they've some froth, it'll stick to the flour better and not leave dry spots
Dredge well in the Panko and then chill for 20-30 minutes to set the Panko
Panko browns pretty fast if the oil is too hot, for raw meat items 300°-325° is good, for veggies or precooked items 350°-375° will brown quick and not overcook.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jaster said:


> Tell me about this Tonkatsu sauce? Im gonna try those pork cutlets for the family


Tonkatsu sauce is a Japanese favorite.
One of the best brands is Bulldog Sauce, available at finer Asian Markets or online/Amazon.
This is a rather fruity homemade variation of it.

If you don't like a fruity sauce omit the fruit.
Or try making a Tare sauce, or simply use the Curry to top the cutlet with.
The Curry on the pork is awesome.

*Tonkatsu sauce*
1/8C each Apple and Plum puree
1/4C Ketchup
1/4C Worcestershire
2t Soy sauce
2t Oyster sauce
1t sugar
Blend everything together well.
*** Make this sauce a day or two before, it needs time for the flavors to meld and taste right.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Gonna grab a few things and make it up tomorrow! How long does it keep made for? Sounds great


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jaster said:


> Gonna grab a few things and make it up tomorrow! How long does it keep made for? Sounds great


Good for about two weeks in an airtight container.
Heat before serving.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Vermont Curry









https://www.amazon.com/House-Foods-Vermont-Curry-8-1-Ounce/dp/B003V3E6XU


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Vermont Curry
> 
> View attachment 1044368
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll have to try it.


----------

